# Plans On How To Make An Incubator



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

Hello,

After some long thought i am thinking of breeding my lizards and my friends snakes and was wondering if anyone had plans on how to make a incubator or if anyone could tell me the best way to make one.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Have a look in here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/breeding/132157-home-made-incubators.html you should find some help in here.


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

I literally just saw this on Ebay... I know that it's meant for poultry but wondered if it could be used for reptiles as well...?? :hmm:

PLAN to Build a CHEAP upto 48 egg INCUBATOR £20 or less on eBay (end time 08-Oct-09 13:12:23 BST)


----------



## niliano_05 (May 7, 2009)

thank you very much


----------

